
SQL Layer launches, bringing Google F1 like capabilities to FoundationDB - Dave_Rosenthal
http://blog.foundationdb.com/sql-layer-launches-bringing-google-f1-like-capabilities-to-foundationdb
======
kolev
If you (like me) wondered about those small displays:
[https://www.doublesight.com/product/detail/55.html](https://www.doublesight.com/product/detail/55.html)

------
kolev
I expect this to be forked soon to support other key-value stores.

